

Scandal At IMF: Senior Economist Resigns,"Ashamed To Have Association With Fund" - vtry
http://economyurls.com/200712/scandal-at-the-imf-senior-economist-resigns-says-ashamed-to-have-had-any-association-with-fund-at-all

======
mooism2
Blogspam. Links to [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/scandal-imf-senior-
economist-r...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/scandal-imf-senior-economist-
resigns-says-ashamed-have-had-any-association-fund-all)

~~~
vtry
Zerohedge is banned by hacker news for some reason, so I has to use a
different host

